# RIP Prince



## Kap45 (Jul 17, 2012)

Today I had to put down my best friend in the world. It hurts so much but he's no longer suffering. We found Prince when he was a puppy wandering a nearby hospital my grandpa worked at when I was two, I'm now 17. He was in awful shape and long story short, nobody now could've believed that he lived such a hard life when he was a pup. He has been my everything; my brother, my best friend, my bodyguard, my hero. He loved to go for walks in the park, swim in the creek, and his favorite treat in the world were Pupperoni dog sticks. I rode his back like a horse around the house and outside until I got too big to do so. He would walk me to the school bus and back up until I got my license just this year in high school. Occasionally he would actually come onto the bus and he would get a dog treat from the bus driver as well as pettings from other kids. A few months before we found him fifteen years ago, I was jumped on by our neighbor's three dogs and hurt. After he was brought into my life, I was never hurt again by these dogs who have now mellowed out. Three years ago when I was fourteen, two of my friends and I stayed home alone at my house while my grandparents were visiting friends and my mom was working. That night, somebody tried to break into our house. My friends and I were in my room playing loud music on the other side of the house so we had no idea that somebody was outside. Prince went beserk and started scratching at my door. I thought it was just his time to go for his nightly run so I ignored him for a few minutes. He ending up busting the front door down minutes later and went charging after something. We called the cops and when they arrived, they found that two of the screens on our back windows had been slashed through and one of the window frames had been pryed a quarter of the way up. Needless to say, they got away but I'd rather not think what could have happened if we hadn't had Prince. Last year, he was diagnosed with hip dysplasia and spinal disease. We tried everything from Rimadyl and Prednisone to Deramaxx and everything had failed. He had trouble getting in and out of the house and could barely get up without being in pain. This past week, we came to the painful conclusion that it was his time and that he should no longer suffer. I've gone through friends but my true friend has always been right beside me; he was my rock when I needed him most. Today was the hardest moment I've ever had to go through and it's tough to come to terms that he's no longer here physically but he can now cross the bridge, no longer in pain. Fly free, Prince, your body will no longer be your captive <3


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, I can only imagine how hard that is for you. 
He soundedlike an amazing dog! He was a beautiful dog as well.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. How lucky you are to have had such a special dog in your life. I'm sure he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I have tears rolling down my face as I post this. I feel your pain. I have had to do this to many of my best friends like yours. How wonderful that one so young can understand how special some animals are. And what a wonderful tribute to such a wonderful dog. He will be waiting for you on the other side , in no pain.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

My heart and soul died last year in September of a brain tumor and it was really sudden. I feel your pain. I did not want to have another dog after her either but only about 12 hours later my sister drop a lab puppy into my lap and he now has taken over my heart too- since then his sister who is a gsp. It leaves a whole in your heart. 
I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Sounds like Prince was a great dog! Run free Prince


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss...how lucky for both of you that Grandpa brought him home..what wonderful memories you will always have to cherish..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: *Prince .....Sorry for your loss  He definitely sounded like a great dog*


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your best friend 

:rip: Prince


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What a touching testimony to a dog who sounds like everything a GSD should be. Glad he got to share your life; he will always be with you.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a lovely testimonial for such a wonderful dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

rip prince. 

the line between here and there is very thin. his energy is now in your heart and your mind. many blessings to you. i'm so sorry.

perhaps when the time is right you'll honor prince by bringing another soul in need into your home. there is always room in your heart for more love.

take care.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am sorry for the loss of your Prince. The saying, 'It is better to have loved and lost, than to never have loved before,' certainly rings true with your relationship with your beloved Prince. 

I truly hope you are able to open your heart and your home to another soul who needs you as much as you need them.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so sorry. He sounds like a true best friend. And handsome,too. RIP Prince....


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are having to go through this. Sounds like a dream dog  you were lucky to have him and he to have you. RIP Prince.. Keep his memory close, it will get easier, I promise!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious boy, Prince. Sounds like you had many great years together and lots of great memories. Run free at the bridge handsome boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Kap - what a beautiful way you've described your Best Friend Prince. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Wow! You were both very lucky to have each other! I am sorry for your loss, and I know you're hurting pretty bad right now. 
Sheilah


----------



## Kap45 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words, it really means a lot to know that I'm not alone in losing a dear friend. c':

I truly feel blessed to have had him in my life. He was the greatest friend I could have ever asked for. I'm just happy that he's no longer suffering and will be waiting at the bridge for me in the meantime.

In time, I plan on giving another soul a loving home. It would be nice to have another Shepherd C:


----------

